# Scottish Trip to Laurencekirk



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guy's anyone up for a run up to Laurencekirk Sunday 2nd August quite fancy a B.B.Q :lol: 
Hope you've go plenty of sausages Mr,Mrs Hope,

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Davey & Anna + the Boy's
Andy & Val


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The more the merrier :lol:  ...plenty to go round!

Will get you directions sorted (if you trust HevNav!!!)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> The more the merrier :lol:  ...plenty to go round!
> 
> Will get you directions sorted (if you trust HevNav!!!)
> 
> Hev x


 got your post code Hev on the the postcard you sent :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The more the merrier :lol:  ...plenty to go round!
> ...


<rats!!!!>....ahhhh but being a newish house, will it be on it???

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 thats true, put a flag out on one of you turrets


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know how to get there without the Magnav (good job judging by last weeks effort)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I know how to get there without the Magnav (good job judging by last weeks effort)


 it all adds up to the excitement of the cruse, wonder what wonky burgers are like :lol: [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Guys

Any chance I could tag along with you on the way to Hev and Pete's? Will be great to see you all again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

missTTopless said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any chance I could tag along with you on the way to Hev and Pete's? Will be great to see you all again


I thought you had vanished into the mists  Great to see you on here again .


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Still alive and kicking!
If you are passing Kinross on the M90 on Sat can you let me know and I will follow you up the road  .


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem will pop into the Kinross services and head up to Peters & Hev's should be leaving Limekilns about noon  so should be in Kinross about 12:15 ish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

missTTopless said:


> Still alive and kicking!
> If you are passing Kinross on the M90 on Sat can you let me know and I will follow you up the road  .


Saturday or Sunday ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

SUNDAY!!

....or it had better be  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds good do you have room for one more


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

blackers said:


> Sounds good do you have room for one more


Definitely! 

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

trev said:


> No problem will pop into the Kinross services and head up to Peters & Hev's should be leaving Limekilns about noon  so should be in Kinross about 12:15 ish


Thanks Trev, I will be there for 12.15  Sorry Hev, you nearly had a BBQ both days there :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

If she did, we could have made it aswell. [smiley=bigcry.gif] That's at least 2 hugs being missed out on! (although Trev could have made the hat-trick!) :wink:

(Don't think I'll get the chance to play at The Renaissance Club again though). :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> If she did, we could have made it aswell. [smiley=bigcry.gif] That's at least 2 hugs being missed out on! (although Trev could have made the hat-trick!) :wink:
> 
> (Don't think I'll get the chance to play at The Renaissance Club again though). :?


 getting worried about you slg your needing to play a real mans game and chuck in this golf thing :wink: better get a karting event organised pretty soon for you :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > If she did, we could have made it aswell. [smiley=bigcry.gif] That's at least 2 hugs being missed out on! (although Trev could have made the hat-trick!) :wink:
> ...


Go on then , whats that place south of Edinburgh ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Racelands i think  they have some good deals just now :roll: £50 for a grand prix you up for that ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Racelands i think  they have some good deals just now :roll: £50 for a grand prix you up for that ?


Sure why not, hurry up though i go back to real work in September


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dont let slg know he'll be over to get some practice in :lol: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Someone say my name in vain again?

Is Raceland on the road to North Berwick?

(btw, i only had a shot at Cambuslang as it was 2 mins from work - you know you would have done the same!) :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Someone say my name in vain again?
> 
> Is Raceland on the road to North Berwick?
> 
> (btw, i only had a shot at Cambuslang as it was 2 mins from work - you know you would have done the same!) :wink:


 yip thats the one Stuart, are you up for it as well :?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Someone say my name in vain again?
> ...


It's just that I happen to be going to North Berwick on Sunday for the golf...wonder if the others wouldn't mind "popping" in for a look?

I'd give it a shot - got to get that hug somehow! :-* :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


(Best greenock accent) I don't bloody believe it :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What do you not believe this time?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

slg said:


> ...(Don't think I'll get the chance to play at The Renaissance Club again though). :?


Not at the membership prices that I've heard about


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> What do you not believe this time?


You've found a way to try out a new track before we've even decided to go :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

phope said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > ...(Don't think I'll get the chance to play at The Renaissance Club again though). :?
> ...


You will understand why i'm taking the chance to play it then.. :wink:

(Did you hear £60k joining fee aswell?)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

slg said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


I'd heard £50k which I thought was bad enough :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

It's on their website.

Don't think i'll join though, too far to go for a regular game of golf... honest!

Have a good bbq.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

should be hitting yours somewhere between 11:00 and 11:30 trev.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> should be hitting yours somewhere between 11:00 and 11:30 trev.


Snap


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


You could get a 911 for that much


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > should be hitting yours somewhere between 11:00 and 11:30 trev.
> ...


will have the kettle on :lol: cleaned the car and it frigging started raining when i was done


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sausage anyone?? 

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i take it me dont need to bring the BBQ only the grub?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

looks like I should bring the George Foreman up.... http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=Laurencekirk+


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hurry up peep's before the sun decides to leave us


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> Hurry up peep's before the sun decides to leave us


weather forecast for your area today is OK,,, hope you all have a good time,,,watch those speed cameras there are lots on that road,, ( as i am sure you all know !!!   )


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

If you guys are are running either late or ahead of time just let me know. I live in Kinross so can be at the services in a couple of mins. Will stay logged on til the back of 12 just in case. See you soon  
ps....I am driving a fiesta at the moment so apologise in advance for spoiling the aesthetics of the group


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> If you guys are are running either late or ahead of time just let me know. I live in Kinross so can be at the services in a couple of mins. Will stay logged on til the back of 12 just in case. See you soon
> ps....I am driving a fiesta at the moment so apologise in advance for spoiling the aesthetics of the group


You can't go in a Fiesta. Sorry!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers for a great day Peter & Heather  let us know if peter ever got the stove to light :lol:

trev & evelyn x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

picture of the birthday boy  sorry Heather never got one of the birthday girl 

he blew all the plates off the table :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> Cheers for a great day Peter & Heather  let us know if peter ever got the stove to light :lol:
> 
> trev & evelyn x


Nope...Pam stepped in and chucked a few logs on it in the end...then it took off 

Hope you all enjoyed the food...I seemed to be getting plate after plate of stuff to throw on the BBQ from the kitchen staff :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Glad you all had a great time and hope the weather was as good in Aberdeen as it was in North Berwick.

Peter - if you ever get the chance to play that course, take it! it has to be the best I've played on, better than Archerfield 

We played off the Blue tees (maybe a mistake as it's 7600yds and most holes a 250yd carry) but it was superb. Staff were so helpful and polite and the course was in top condition.

If my numbers ever come up, that will be the first course on th list to join.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> picture of the birthday boy  sorry Heather never got one of the birthday girl
> 
> he blew all the plates off the table :wink:


Who's the young blonde female at the table? :-*


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hev and Pete, thanks for a great day  
Guys, thanks for letting my fiesta join your cruise, it was so good to see you all again....at least I was not the only non TT  
Jock, thanks for your generous and kind sentiments regarding my mode of transportation....used to think you were a nice guy too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

From the other non TTer , have to say yet another great day out in Scotland. Great to get out and away from work only a train every 10 minutes or so at the end of the garden :lol: :lol: :lol: What a spread though haven't seen so much food and drink in one place since the last time we went to Costco  Thankyou Hev and Pete for a fab day.

ps I even overtook an Aston Martin in the Mini


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> From the other non TTer , have to say yet another great day out in Scotland. Great to get out and away from work only a train every 10 minutes or so at the end of the garden :lol: :lol: :lol: What a spread though haven't seen so much food and drink in one place since the last time we went to Costco  Thankyou Hev and Pete for a fab day.
> 
> ps I even overtook an Aston Martin in the Mini


 was it parked on the hard shoulder Andrew :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > From the other non TTer , have to say yet another great day out in Scotland. Great to get out and away from work only a train every 10 minutes or so at the end of the garden :lol: :lol: :lol: What a spread though haven't seen so much food and drink in one place since the last time we went to Costco  Thankyou Hev and Pete for a fab day.
> ...


No it wasn't [smiley=argue.gif] it was turning left.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


onto the hard shoulder :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Jock, thanks for your generous and kind sentiments regarding my mode of transportation....used to think you were a nice guy too :lol: :lol:


You know me well enough to know that I wasn't being serious, I hope.

:lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

no food poisoning cases today, I hope


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> no food poisoning cases today, I hope


Funny you should say but I was up most of the night ... but that was driving home.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Peter & Hev 

Thank you for a great afternoon, you are great hosts and certainly looked after us [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Well planned having two birthdays to celebrate....twice the cake :!:

You have a lovely house, very smart and you even laid on the odd train to keep Andy content :wink:

I hope the other birthday went well today

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] 
James


----------

